# Help with a Piano



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with taking apart an upright piano? I'm wanting to repurpose the cabinet so I don't want to take a sledge to the whole thing. My big concern is how to safely remove the harp (weighing in at about 300 pounds). Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

First off, remove the strings. Carefully, they are under a lot of tension. The sound board is under enormous tension. Once they are out in most cases the harp should come out fairly easily.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I did mine with a sledge. 40 years ago. What a chore!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never done it, but I'm thinking the easiest way to get the harp out would be to lay the piano on its back (after loosening the strings as Monte suggested). It would be easier to slide out that way than trying to lift it out while the piano is upright.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

HF has hoists on sale now. Under 100$ I think too.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

The strings are out already, I'm trying to figure out how to open the cabinet so I can finish un-bolting the harp. then I will smash it apart.


----------

